# Inconsiderate motorhome parking



## Aladdinsane (Jan 1, 2013)

I live in Scarborough and have been in contact with the council re.the ban on motorcaravans overnight in some parking areas in the borough, trying to understand their reasons for it and why the public have complained.
 We had our usual trip round Marine Drive (because it's there, to see the sea) today to find it packed with visitors, not a single parking space to be found. To my anger there were 2 coachbuilt motorhomes parked across 3 parking bays each.  The road and the parking spaces are wide enough for vans to park properly. At this time of year there are no parking charges in place but that doesn't mean you can park like an idiot! No wonder the locals and visitors complain. I was going to write to the local MP about the bans but today made me think again, how do you stop the morons spoiling it for the majority?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 2, 2013)

I`m afraid the simple answer to that is* " You Never Will " !*

There`s too many of the " Up Yours Pal " and the " I`m Alright Jack " brigade  about in every walk of life these days.

It`s not that long back that there was some on here bragging that they had spent 5 Days and more on a car park down at Moggs Eye
and when that carpark gets the inevitable Height Barrier they`ll just move on and spoil somewhere else.

About 6 months back there was a Tag Axle Chieftain parked sideways across several Disabled Bays at my local Asda but it had a
Blue Badge thrown in the window so i guess that makes it alright !


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 2, 2013)

Even though there may be no charge this time of year surely you still have to park within the lines.

Yes I agree there are far to many people who don't give a damn about others these days and it drives hell into me.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jan 2, 2013)

The thing that niggles the most about this is they more than likely spent the night on the cc site and only parked there during the day, there are only about half a dozen bays along the full stretch that you can get a long van parked up the right way because of the kerb stones being too high to over hang, But having spent maybe £25+to park up over night should they not reasonably expect a parking space on the sea front  for the day :idea:

p.s. my van will fit the right way i bought an item fit for purpose  i.e. site dodgin


----------



## Aspire255 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I confess*

I've only parked lengthways once and that was in a pub car park where there was plenty of free spaces.
It was also a tight car park, when we had finished our meal and went back to where i'd parked up there were still plenty of parking bays left.....confession over


----------



## maingate (Jan 2, 2013)

My 8.2 metre van was able to park properly in a few bays along there. Then 2 or 3 years ago I arrived (just for the day) to find large stones placed to stop my overhang going over the grass.

I would never condone what these vans are doing nowadays but it is an obvious own goal by the Council.


----------



## BwB (Jan 2, 2013)

The prevention of overhang onto grassed areas might not be anything against motorhomes but more to do with stopping people driving onto the grass. It's something appearing more and more around East Anglia and at one car park there was a notice up saying why they'd put the barrier up (to stop driving on the grass). I don't know if it's people getting stuck after all the wet/muddy weather or louts tearing the turf up for a bit a fun in their cars.  It's a shame they don't move the barrier in a few more feet though and it would suit most of us needing an overhang, but I guess they measure it by the car-over-hang-getting-stuck-in-mud method


----------



## MancK9 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is why we avoid towns at all costs.  Its a shame, but IME, most towns are just not geared for larger MHs.  
Even tourist towns.

If you have a smaller van, or a camper, then its fine - but anything longer than 5m and you are in trouble IME.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jan 2, 2013)

MancK9 said:


> This is why we avoid towns at all costs.  Its a shame, but IME, most towns are just not geared for larger MHs.
> Even tourist towns.
> 
> If you have a smaller van, or a camper, then its fine - but anything longer than 5m and you are in trouble IME.



i know i know i'm only a a fick yorky but wots IME stand for??


----------



## Bulawayo Lass (Jan 2, 2013)

Take the number plates and put them up on the mh forums and/or could put a letter on their windscreens


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 2, 2013)

*Why go to scarborough*

Hi Aladdinsane,

I agree with you a lot of Motorhomer's may be out of order, I have been to Scarborough before I had a Motorhome it's their loss the more bad press they get the more people will not go there,I have no time to waste my money in sad resorts in mid England,I will Push on up to Scotland or as last year spend my £ 2000 budget in Europe where I Have know problems. Until these resorts come into the the new world they will continue to be the sad kiss me quick resorts much the the same as our poor run resorts in the south of England. There is a lot of grey money people out there and if you don't welcome them they can always spend it in Europe like me were it is more welcome.


Snowbirds.







Aladdinsane said:


> I live in Scarborough and have been in contact with the council re.the ban on motorcaravans overnight in some parking areas in the borough, trying to understand their reasons for it and why the public have complained.
> We had our usual trip round Marine Drive (because it's there, to see the sea) today to find it packed with visitors, not a single parking space to be found. To my anger there were 2 coachbuilt motorhomes parked across 3 parking bays each.  The road and the parking spaces are wide enough for vans to park properly. At this time of year there are no parking charges in place but that doesn't mean you can park like an idiot! No wonder the locals and visitors complain. I was going to write to the local MP about the bans but today made me think again, how do you stop the morons spoiling it for the majority?


----------



## Mattfen (Jan 2, 2013)

Old_Arthur said:


> i know i know i'm only a a fick yorky but wots IME stand for??



In My Experience.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 2, 2013)

snowbirds said:


> Hi Aladdinsane,
> 
> I agree with you a lot of Motorhomer's may be out of order, I have been to Scarborough before I had a Motorhome it's their loss the more bad press they get the more people will not go there,I have no time to waste my money in sad resorts in mid England,I will Push on up to Scotland or as last year spend my £ 2000 budget in Europe where I Have know problems. Until these resorts come into the the new world they will continue to be the sad kiss me quick resorts much the the same as our poor run resorts in the south of England. There is a lot of grey money people out there and if you don't welcome them they can always spend it in Europe like me were it is more welcome.
> 
> ...



 hi snowbirds, i see where your coming from, but for health reasons were restricted to the uk. aladdinsane, i have followed your comments to articles in the local paper, good to see there is some support. the north yorkshire coast is a great place to visit,but as you say a few may potentially spoil it for the many.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 3, 2013)

Unfortunately inconsiderate motorhome parking leads to other problems as well as giving the council a reason to either erect height barriers or try to ban motorhomes from certain areas, the seafront.

Here in sunny / rainy Bournemouth it’s a constant niggle to residents having large motorhomes appear in the street for several days at a time.

On the odd occasion when I have mentioned this problem on this forum there are always some who express surprise that I should complain about this.

I would never think of parking outside of somebody’s house in a residential street in Birmingham - Bradford - Doncaster or Leeds just because of parking restrictions elsewhere in the city, so why is it o.k. to do it at a seaside town?    

Incidently we  had a motorhome parked at the end of the road for 5 days over Christmas, no complaints because the home owner who had visitors had asked neighbours before hand if anybody had any objections.

Dezi  :rulez:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dezi said:


> Unfortunately inconsiderate motorhome parking leads to other problems as well as giving the council a reason to either erect height barriers or try to ban motorhomes from certain areas, the seafront.
> 
> Here in sunny / rainy Bournemouth it’s a constant niggle to residents having large motorhomes appear in the street for several days at a time.
> 
> ...







I`m afraid it`a " *Sad Fact Of Life *" these days and as they say " *It`ll Get Worse Before It Gets Better* ".

The ones who quite happily park in front of someones house and even sleep in their vehicles because it`s probably free,
will do it no matter what anyone says and to hell with it.

The home owner who actually asked the other neighbours in your road needs to Be Applauded for taking the time and effort
to ask others if they had any objections, instead of the " I Pay My Road Tax and Insurance " and i`ll park where i want and
no one can stop me brigade.

Consideration seems to be in the minority these days.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Consideration seems to be in the minority these days.



  Along with common sense,respect and manners :scared: and this is not just the younger generations either


----------



## n brown (Jan 3, 2013)

any large vehicle that annoys neighbours round here gets tagged! often a large spray painted''eff off !''my daughter broke down in a terraced street and couldn't get the van moved for 3 days,picked up 3 signature tags[not very good ones!] and a long,angry explanation of why she was so inconsiderate written along the side in permanent marker!quite funny really,but they made their point


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2013)

Old_Arthur said:


> Along with common sense,respect and manners :scared: and this is not just the younger generations either





*Well Said*

I`ve just dropped the wife off in town ( Preston ) and on the way out i always come out via " Lemming Corner " as it is locally known.

Even after the " Green Man Turns Red " they still keep coming very often not even looking and i`ve just had a bloke ( 70 ish ) step 
out in front of me, i blew the horn and i just got " The Finger ".


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Jan 3, 2013)

*choose your location*

That's why on this site we all prefer parking places like this:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Choose your location 2*

...and like this in Wales




...beauty, tranquility, sheer bliss...

cheers :cheers:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2013)

We managed to just about squeeze in here...................LOL


----------



## Aspire255 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Scotland ?*



Wooie1958 said:


> We managed to just about squeeze in here...................LOL



Correct me if I'm wrong but is that North Scotland on the tourist trail, if so I was parked up not to far from there several years ago..We wanted to stop for a few days it looked so lovely but time was against us, we may get back there this year and i will make time this time around..


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

Aspire255 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but is that North Scotland on the tourist trail, if so I was parked up not to far from there several years ago..We wanted to stop for a few days it looked so lovely but time was against us, we may get back there this year and i will make time this time around..



Is it just along from Durness?


----------



## Aspire255 (Jan 3, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Is it just along from Durness?



I would love to say yes but to be honest i don't know..There are so many lovely places up there this just could be one of them.....I recall a 'Hear you are' board in the car park, the picture isn't showing one but the bay looks very simular with the golden sands..


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2013)

Aspire255 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but is that North Scotland on the tourist trail, if so I was parked up not to far from there several years ago..We wanted to stop for a few days it looked so lovely but time was against us, we may get back there this year and i will make time this time around..




Give that man a Blue Peter Badge........................LOL

The day that picture was took was as Hot As Hell......30C...... and not a breath of wind.

Just afterwards another van came in, got chatting to them and they asked if there was anywhere they could buy some
more " SD Cards " for their camera because they`d filled the 2 cards they already had......................LOL

It was their first time in Scotland and was absolutely " Gobsmacked " at the scenery and had no idea the North Coast 
was anything like this.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Is it just along from Durness?




Hiya Rob,

you are very close, it`s just a little further east near to Sangobeg just around the corner from Loch Eribol.

I`ll see if i can dig out some more to " Test You ".............................LOL


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hiya Rob,
> 
> you are very close, it`s just a little further east near to Sangobeg just around the corner from Loch Eribol.
> 
> I`ll see if i can dig out some more to " Test You ".............................LOL



Gulp! We only went to Durness and Balnakiel although we did drive a few miles East and West before heading down to Applecross. All of it was stunning!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here we go again, struggling to find a spot, these were the day before,spent the night and the only one there......Brilliant !


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Here we go again, struggling to find a spot, these were the day before,spent the night and the only one there......Brilliant !



A beautiful spot. I won't spoil things for Robmac by naming the location, but I spent a night about 3/4 mile to the west of there, in early October.  Can't wait to get back up there again!


----------



## defitzi (Jan 3, 2013)

*selfish longways bad name for gb owners*



***** said:


> The same thing was happening at Grand Fort Phillippe near to Gravelines in France. People parked longways along the car park sea front.
> So the council marked out proper M/H parking bays and a good size they are!
> I have been told that if you are not in a proper bay, they sometimes move you on.



:camper :
GUESS which nations were the worst offenders /was? GB  ...
 I have camped there for decades and wondered how long before someone would take action. Problem is that is also a marina where boat owners pay for parking   no wonder they complained.....bitterly. :boat:


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

That's not a place called Sand is it? (couple of miles north of Applecross).


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2013)

Robmac said:


> That's not a place called Sand is it? (couple of miles north of Applecross).



Nope, it's on the very north coast of Scotland.  If it helps, the place that I slept nearby was outside a big old graveyard!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

scampa said:


> Nope, it's on the very north coast of Scotland.  If it helps, the place that I slept nearby was outside a big old graveyard!



Surely not Balnakiel. if so the tide is a long way further out than when we were there. (mind you that was a small graveyard).


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Surely not Balnakiel. if so the tide is a long way further out than when we were there. (mind you that was a small graveyard).



Getting warmer!  A few miles east of there as the eagles fly!

PS The photo's are looking inland, in a southerly (ish) direction


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 3, 2013)

hey rob thought they where on aBout my parking lol


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

Go on put me out of my misery!

Meanwhile here's an easy one for you!


----------



## ivecotrucker (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Rob, now that's what I call scenery ..... pity I don't recognise it.


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2013)

It's on the causeway across the estuary, just east of Tongue.

Google Maps

OOPS, Sorry, I mean just WEST of tongue!!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely, I'm heading up there again in about 3 weeks, so I will try it out before heading back to Applecross. We were last up there in November when we stayed at Sango Sands, (on Wooie's recommendation). Funny how when you're up there you forget about the rest of the world. I love it!


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Meanwhile here's an easy one for you!
> 
> View attachment 10696



Nope, I don't recognise that either. Looks a great spot though!!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

ivecotrucker said:


> Hi Rob, now that's what I call scenery ..... pity I don't recognise it.



Mind you, it's about as long a journey in the UK for you as anybody can make! You would both love it though!

Happy new year!


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Mind you, it's about as long a journey in the UK for you as anybody can make! You would both love it though!



That sounds like north east Scotland then, around John O'Groats?

Very frustrating... I must've been pretty close to there on my tour of the Scottish coast!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2013)

No, it's the inlet to the Smoo caves just outside Durness. We visited the caves when the waterfall was in flood - very impressive.


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2013)

Ahaa...  I drove past there without stopping on this trip, looking for a place to spend the night before it got too dark.  

It's about twenty years since I went to Smoo caves, so my memory is failing me!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 4, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Lovely, I'm heading up there again in about 3 weeks, so I will try it out before heading back to Applecross. We were last up there in November when we stayed at Sango Sands, (on Wooie's recommendation). Funny how when you're up there you forget about the rest of the world. I love it!




Hi Robmac,

It`s a shame you didn`t get the Full Cave Experience because it is well worth it.

A nice way to go up is on the A836 from Lairg to Tongue then turn left and drop into Tongue, there are Toilets ( on the hairpin bend ) and
shops ( Spar ) and then out past the Youth Hostel and..........KERCHING......you`ll see what i mean.


----------



## gary2610 (Jan 5, 2013)

there is some very nice pictures on this thread i was woundering if you guys and girls have posted them any where else and stating where they are as it would make for great reading 

many thanks gary


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2013)

gary2610 said:


> there is some very nice pictures on this thread i was woundering if you guys and girls have posted them any where else and stating where they are as it would make for great reading
> 
> many thanks gary



There are a couple of pics in this thread from when I went in November, not great quality, but gives an idea.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/24344-off-scotland.html


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jan 16, 2013)

I just get a gry when u here councils or tourist staff say if we had x million pound we could have a good attraction etc . Don't they get that spending a good day and made to feel welcome I e car Parkin toilets that are clean ain't a out money it's about attitude . U get an undertone that ur not welcome regardless . As its been said f they started being more pro active positive instead of playin the victim n blaming ppl for goin to Europe then theses councils might move forward . It's supply n demanding thier are loads of families that cannot afford to go on holiday abroad or have the time but would luv to get in a car fri e n hour to the sea n spend half a day doin just basic stuff like ridding thier bikes walking along the sea front n when u see toilets closed at 2 in the afternoon in a Sunday it does not send the right message out they ur welcomed


----------



## Randonneur (Jan 16, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Go on put me out of my misery!
> 
> Meanwhile here's an easy one for you!
> 
> View attachment 10696



Hi Robmac, those are the steps leading down to Smoo Cave. 

Here's a picture inside.

Hope you all can see it.

Thanks, Dave.


----------

